
Bashy2: an irc bot for sdf.org written in shell - mabynogy
https://notabug.org/mlaine/bashy2
======
mabynogy
The main() implementing the IRC protocol:
[https://notabug.org/mlaine/bashy2/src/master/bashy2#L74](https://notabug.org/mlaine/bashy2/src/master/bashy2#L74)

